# 2003 VW Beetle Battery Draining, but Battery/Alternator/Fuses(?) Good.



## Sarahmp123 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a 2003 Volkswagen Beetle, 2.0 engine and I'm having issues with the battery draining. I checked the battery with a battery/volt checker. The volts checked out good and the battery was good. It did say it was low, so I charged the battery for about an hour. Then the car turned on just fine and I even drove it around my neighborhood. I turned it on and off and again a couple of times and it worked just fine. Then, this morning, it did the same thing it did before I had it charged, aka, not starting. Lights, radio and everything came on. When I tried to start it the battery light came on and it was making a clicking noise. But it won't start the engine at all.

I did have the water pump, thermostat and timing belt changed about a week ago because the car was leaking coolant. I did NOT have issues turning the car on before I had the work down on the car. So now I'm curious why my battery is draining.

I also do not have anything plugged into my car. Everything was turned off in the car. No idea. Any help would be appreciated!! I'll have to get it towed somewhere tomorrow so I'm wanting to educate myself before I take it in.


----------



## Jnsgarza (Dec 21, 2014)

*Me too*



Sarahmp123 said:


> I have a 2003 Volkswagen Beetle, 2.0 engine and I'm having issues with the battery draining. I checked the battery with a battery/volt checker. The volts checked out good and the battery was good. It did say it was low, so I charged the battery for about an hour. Then the car turned on just fine and I even drove it around my neighborhood. I turned it on and off and again a couple of times and it worked just fine. Then, this morning, it did the same thing it did before I had it charged, aka, not starting. Lights, radio and everything came on. When I tried to start it the battery light came on and it was making a clicking noise. But it won't start the engine at all.
> 
> I did have the water pump, thermostat and timing belt changed about a week ago because the car was leaking coolant. I did NOT have issues turning the car on before I had the work down on the car. So now I'm curious why my battery is draining.
> 
> I also do not have anything plugged into my car. Everything was turned off in the car. No idea. Any help would be appreciated!! I'll have to get it towed somewhere tomorrow so I'm wanting to educate myself before I take it in.


Mine is doing the same thing, we're you able to figure out what it was?


----------



## KyRagtopGirl (Jan 4, 2015)

*This is how I solved my problem*

I had the same problem. I would go into a store, and come out and the car would be dead. What I finally discovered was that the ground was just loose enough to lose connection. My dad put it a piece of copper to tighten up the connection. It never did that again. 

The only issue I have is that if the car sits longer than a weekend (3-5 days), the battery is drained. If I am not going to drive it for a while (I don't drive it much in the winter. It is a convertible and is hard to keep clean of salt in the winter), I have to put it on a charger to keep the battery up. I can understand if I waited a few weeks or months, but not days. What is continuously running in the car to drain the battery?


----------

